

Is the 'hard sell' salesperson dying out? - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/sales-and-marketing/2011-03-14/death-of-the-salesmen.html

======
michaelpinto
The author of said article owns the company that created this landing page:
<http://www.kogan.com.au>

The entire page is based upon the concept of the "hard sell" — everything is
price, number driven bullet points and devoid of any "soft sell" that I can
fathom...

